# Bioactive Substrate System (BSS)



## Triangulum (Apr 30, 2006)

Just Interested If Anybody Uses This Method Of Substrate.

It's Well Described In "The Art Of Keeping Snakes".

Basicly, I'll Break It Down. It's A Mixture of substrates all mixed together, Peat, Soil, Bark Chips, Sand, A Fired Clay and A fine-grade black scoria. It's all put together, and basicly the substrate is alive (depending on acid and alkaline levels) with bacteria. Which in turn, with the correct maintanence (e.g Water and mixed reguaraly) the bacteria live of the feaces of the animals which the vivarium is for.

I'd love to know if anybody uses this system in the Uk. As im pretty certain im going to give it a bash.

Regards, Scott


----------



## Triangulum (Apr 30, 2006)

Take It, Its Pretty Uncomman In Britain.


----------



## labmad (Sep 23, 2007)

It sounds like what I used in my 2 crestie vivs prior to selling them......basically I used cactus compost.....which is a mix of things anyway (soil, sand etc etc).......put it in as a substrate, kept it moist, and just stired it up once a week, this in turn broke down any little bits of poo, wee etc......and no it did not smell at all, and worked well.......the idea i got from one of the crestie books


----------



## Triangulum (Apr 30, 2006)

labmad said:


> It sounds like what I used in my 2 crestie vivs prior to selling them......basically I used cactus compost.....which is a mix of things anyway (soil, sand etc etc).......put it in as a substrate, kept it moist, and just stired it up once a week, this in turn broke down any little bits of poo, wee etc......and no it did not smell at all, and worked well.......the idea i got from one of the crestie books


Fantastic. Yeah Thats The Idea.
I Just am attracted to it for a few reasons;

1. Not Much To Maintaint It. Once Every 6 Months, Once its got going.
2. It Doesnt Smell (If it does, its not working).
3. It Looks incredibly natural
4. It's perfect for planting live plants.

I got the idea of "the art of keeping snakes" by Phillippe de Vosjoli. It's Worth A Buy.


----------



## Drummerkid (Sep 24, 2007)

havent heard of it, worth a go though eh?

maybe try it out with one snake first to see how it goes?


----------



## Tomcat (Jul 29, 2007)

So, is it like mixing soil, sand and peat together, then put bark chips ontop to look good, would that work?


----------



## Triangulum (Apr 30, 2006)

It says in the book a fine-grade black scoria (lava rock) should be added too. But i think it could work with the following Tomcat Yes.

Worth A Bash. Im really intreegd with this idea :]


----------



## andie (Sep 23, 2007)

I would imagine that any peat based substrate would be bio active providing there was enough ventillation and stirred or mixed a few times a month, very much like a compost heap breaking down organic material. Would save on cleaning out so regularly. I think you would just make sure that no mould appeared. Worth a try


----------



## Triangulum (Apr 30, 2006)

With out a doubt mate.
It's worth a go isn't it.
All that really needs done is regurlar stiring, watering and taking the bulk of the animals feaces out.
Spot on for your live plants too andie ;]


----------



## andie (Sep 23, 2007)

Yep, gonna give it a go..... maybe in an empty viv to start with


----------



## Triangulum (Apr 30, 2006)

Yeah.
Make Sure You Transfer Some Feaces Of Your Animals And Then Mix/Stir.
Your'll Need to plant some plants also, or it wouldnt work also.
Let Me Know How You Get On!


----------



## andie (Sep 23, 2007)

I remember years ago there was something called a living wall or forest wall, something like that, which you could attached to the inside walls of your viv, think it was impregnated with seeds and just grew. Not quite the same as what the thread is about, i just wondered if its still avialable. Ill let you know how it goes..


----------



## Rob Wallace (Sep 24, 2006)

Hey i have also read about this... wondering how it went??


----------



## Triangulum (Apr 30, 2006)

Hey Mate.
Havent done it strictly yet.
When i get the rigth equipment, some source of netting for my Royal, ill be on the go.
I've done it similair in my chams and cresties vivs. No odours, just a stir every other day and sorted. Water from below up, as i have cat litter, then net curtons to seperate it. 

All is going well, but nothing physicly biooactive as of yet.

You thinking of it? Have u got the book? "The art of keeping Snakes" by de Vosjoli. It's a cracker.


----------



## Fill (Nov 24, 2007)

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/lizards/96862-bioactive-substrate-crested-gecko.html

Discussed how I did it for the crestie setup in that thread, I think it's a great idea.


----------



## Rob Wallace (Sep 24, 2006)

Yeah i have the book, very handy.. fancied giving it a shot, only prob is i now have wooden vivs, was gonna stick a glass pane on the floor, do you thijk substrate would get into a melamine viv??

Thought it would be good to plant live plants in this.


----------



## Triangulum (Apr 30, 2006)

I have all wood vivariums. They are all sealed with silacon. So should be fine. I was thinking in a vivarium im making for my BRB to get thin/crappy pond linder, and use that to prevent the vivarium deteariating.

I love the idea of live plants. I just like the fact its all natural, and it looks natural.


----------



## Rob Wallace (Sep 24, 2006)

*Dendrosoil 5L bag*
by Dartfrog, this is a 'living' compost for the dartfrog vivarium containing a host of custodian aDevelopednd food insects such as european and tropical springtails and woodlice. Place in a vivarium and get it established for 2 weeks prior to adding frogs. 

Landscaping & Decor Price List

What do you think of this, cud help the substrate along??


----------



## Triangulum (Apr 30, 2006)

Phil1988 said:


> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/lizards/96862-bioactive-substrate-crested-gecko.html
> 
> Discussed how I did it for the crestie setup in that thread, I think it's a great idea.


Fantastic Thread.
Thanks For the imput.


----------

